

Wwwizer: Solve your naked domain problem. Put 'www' in front of your domain name - dushan01
http://www.brainfuck.rs/2012-01-09-wwwizer-solve-your-naked-domain-problem-put-www-in-front-of-your-domain-name.html

======
samarudge
Wow, this is a terrible idea. Pointing all your domains to a service you don't
control with no formal, legal contract on what they can and can't do with the
domains you point at them?

~~~
dushan01
Same as getting out of the bed every morning...

If they stop offering their service, just change your DNS record, and viola. I
do not see how this could be a dangerous to you.

~~~
samarudge
With some ISP's caching DNS for >48 hours regardless of your TTL. And
sometimes browsers caching pages for even longer. Stopping offering the
service is fine. Ending up with your domain pointed to a site that isn't yours
is an entirely different thing. They could run a phishing site and users
wouldn't have any way of knowing.

------
bad_user
I'm a little late to the discussion, but I have to point out it's actually
very easy (and free) to create your own "Wwwizer" on Heroku (this assuming
that your DNS service cannot solve it). It's just 8 lines of code.

Shameless plug, but if you want instructions:
<http://bionicspirit.com/blog/2012/01/10/domains-merged.html>

------
IWentToTheWoods
Alternately, use any competent DNS provider.

------
jgrahamc
You can also do this with CloudFlare in front of your site and get all the
other services for free as well.

------
mixmastamyk
I prefer naked domains. www., feels like a hard to pronounce anachronism.

~~~
sc00ter
My memory was that WWW was chosen to be hard to pronounce - an academic joke
where the acronym had three times as many syllables as its expansion. I can't
find any evidence to back that up though, only this, which makes just a
fleeting reference to the difficulty of pronunciation:

<http://www.w3.org/People/Berners-Lee/FAQ.html#Spelling>

------
mbetter
Why in the hell would you want to do this?

~~~
dushan01
Because of 'naked domain problem'. You can not create CNAME record with naked
domain. And if you want to host your blog on Amazon S3, you have to use
CNAME...

